# Long term property rental



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey,

I'm looking for a long term rental website, ideally with a lot of choice and prices. I'm not having much luck with G searches. Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :clap2:

Dave.


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

In Paphos area try Mr Rent  http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/find_rental/


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem with many rental sites is that they don't update regularly due to the quick turnover so many properties you see are no longer available.

I highly recommend fine homes who are very helpful and most of their properties are also under their management so any problems are dealt with swiftly.
Beware of using companies who do not manage the properties they rent out as you have no back up if anything goes wrong.

Cyprus Property for Sale, Property for Rent in Paphos


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

davidogden said:


> In Paphos area try Mr Rent  http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/find_rental/


I looked at this web site as I'm also looking to rent long term and almost every property was marked as rented!.....they clearly don't update very often?!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> I looked at this web site as I'm also looking to rent long term and almost every property was marked as rented!.....they clearly don't update very often?!


That is so common with rental agents


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Hybr!d said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for a long term rental website, ideally with a lot of choice and prices. I'm not having much luck with G searches. Any pointers would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


We did the same thing but, in the end, we looked once we were out here. You will be astonished how much property there is for rent, with villas with "For Rent" signs and phone numbers. We saw a villa, made the decision, and were moved in within a couple of days - even before paying the rent and deposit. It was ridiculously easy.


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

I am also looking for propertyand plan to take something for a week or 10 days from Owners direct, that will give me time to look around, and am pretty sure I will find a long term property within that time.

I know the last time I moved to Cyprus I had everthing tied up within 3 days nad am pretty sure there is a much bigger market now, I think some sites like to list what they rented as a means of showing how active they are


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is another candidate with good reputation according to forum members

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property

Anders


----------

